# Its Heeeere. A Game Of Logging Class



## slowp (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm being very bad. :redface:

Game of Logging – September 22 & 23rd, Oakville WA. Northwest Natural Resource Group is taking registration forms now for the “Game of Logging” two day seminar. Based on the concept of ‘open face felling’, The Game of Logging is the world’s leading method for safe, efficient, and precise tree felling. Developed by Swedish innovator Soren Eriksson (Game of Logging), the program combines tree felling techniques gleaned from around the world into a complete training program that will change the way you work in the woods. Cost for non-members of Northwest Certified Forestry is $325. Contact Kirk Hanson, 360-316-9317, [email protected] for more information on this event.


----------



## paccity (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## dingeryote (Mar 25, 2011)

Ya got like a week untill you retire...

Time for the last pranks and getting evens huh?

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## lfnh (Mar 25, 2011)

We all chipped in and signed you up for both days

don't want cha to get bored....


----------



## floyd (Mar 25, 2011)

Only $325? What a bargain. 

Does that include a GOL ballcap?


----------



## slowp (Mar 25, 2011)

floyd said:


> Only $325? What a bargain.
> 
> Does that include a GOL ballcap?



If it does, sign me up! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Samlock (Mar 25, 2011)

I sense some air of mockery here... I don't understand the funny part of this. A Swedish Sören comes to your place telling you that through all these years you have felled a lot of timber _on the wrong way_.

Am I missing something?


----------



## madhatte (Mar 25, 2011)

I know the guys running that show. They mean well, I can assure you of that. They're targeting mostly homeowner woodlot types and permies for that training. I got an invite for last year's class. Didn't go. The guy who owns the property sells FSC-certified lumber cut from his own land.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 25, 2011)

slowp said:


> I'm being very bad. :redface:
> 
> Game of Logging – September 22 & 23rd, Oakville WA. Northwest Natural Resource Group is taking registration forms now for the “Game of Logging” two day seminar. Based on the concept of ‘open face felling’, The Game of Logging is the world’s leading method for safe, efficient, and precise tree felling. Developed by Swedish innovator Soren Eriksson (Game of Logging), the program combines tree felling techniques gleaned from around the world into a complete training program that will change the way you work in the woods. Cost for non-members of Northwest Certified Forestry is $325. Contact Kirk Hanson, 360-316-9317, [email protected] for more information on this event.


 
:bang: I guess it was bound to happen sooner or later.

Wouldn't a saw class that was more in tune to the way things are done in the local area be more appropriate? 
Don't get me wrong. I'm all in favor of safety classes for people who haven't had much experience with a saw. I don't doubt that many of the saw handling techniques that GOL teaches could help prevent injuries. That's key.
I doubt, though, that anybody who's done any real logging or made his living with a saw will take the GOL falling techniques seriously. Especially when the GOL instructors make the claim that _their_ way is the _only_ way. 
When the GOL people replace common sense with formulas and guarantee that if you do _this_ the tree will do _that_ they're doing their students a disservice. A dangerous disservice at that.
Things go wrong in the woods. A lot of saw work is figuring out what to do when things go wrong. It's usually the ability to keep a screw up from becoming a disaster that separates the good fallers from the merely competent. GOL seems to discount the very idea that things will go wrong if you just follow their teachings and don't deviate from them. That's a truly scary thing.

But...if Slowp wants to go...I'll pitch in my share.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 26, 2011)

2 days ago Cal Fire asked me if I would help teach S-212 Wildland Power Saws. For that price I would teach GOL as well.

BTW the Cal Fire Hired Equipment class is this Sunday in Los Gatos.


----------



## Samlock (Mar 26, 2011)

Gologit said:


> A lot of saw work is figuring out what to do when things go wrong.


 
That sentence should be framed and put on the bedroom wall.



> madhatte
> I know the guys running that show. They mean well, I can assure you of that. They're targeting mostly homeowner woodlot types and permies for that training. I got an invite for last year's class. Didn't go. The guy who owns the property sells FSC-certified lumber cut from his own land



Don't tell me you have to deal with the FSC too.

I had an idea of getting me the FSC-accreditation. The auditors are making some good buck in the field right now. Well, a German company ASI GmBh has monopoly on accreditation. Here is their price list ASI-Accreditation Services International GmbH: Accreditation of Certification Bodies

You can buy a small house on that price!


----------



## madhatte (Mar 26, 2011)

I work on an FSC-Certified forest. We're actually pretty happy about it. It buys us three things: 1) the State leaves us alone because we meet and exceed all of their requirements 2) we can command a slight premium on our timber 3) we get used as an example in a lot of local publications, which keeps the neighbors happy. There are several certifying agencies here, and they have to bid competitively to get the job. Overall, the expense and hassle is pretty much worth it. I'm not sure it would be for a homeowner woodlot.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 26, 2011)

Samlock said:


> I had an idea of getting me the FSC-accreditation. The auditors are making some good buck in the field right now. Well, a German company ASI GmBh has monopoly on accreditation. Here is their price list ASI-Accreditation Services International GmbH: Accreditation of Certification Bodies
> 
> You can buy a small house on that price!


 
Ouch!


----------



## Samlock (Mar 27, 2011)

madhatte said:


> I work on an FSC-Certified forest. We're actually pretty happy about it. It buys us three things: 1) the State leaves us alone because we meet and exceed all of their requirements 2) we can command a slight premium on our timber 3) we get used as an example in a lot of local publications, which keeps the neighbors happy. There are several certifying agencies here, and they have to bid competitively to get the job. Overall, the expense and hassle is pretty much worth it. I'm not sure it would be for a homeowner woodlot.



Ok, I understand, you get the heat off your tail. That's a lot, I guess.

The Finnish forests are already, the private lands as well, PEFC-certified. The major forest companies got their forests FSC-tagged. The thing is, the Finnish companies are operating overseas, and they certified the timber production of their foreign wood suppliers too. One might wonder, what on earth an eucalyptus farm planted instead of the destroyed rain forest has got to do with the sustainable forest management or anything. But, as my Russian friend said, laughing his buttocks off: "Money can buy you things, you know."

My point is, this FSC system is vulnerable to corruption. Ok, this is highly generalized and global. But the market of the wood products is global too.


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 27, 2011)

So.....if I cut every tree and fill the ruts with beer cans....is that GOL approved? Or should I recycle the cans? I mean, technically, filling the ruts with beer cans IS recycling...it's used again for a noble purpose; Erosion control.
Also, the hydraulic oil that leaks from every piece of logging equipment on the planet...that cost money that could be spent on beer, and therefore, erosion control...can that be mitigated via thicker viscosity oil? Soren? Soren? Soren?opcorn:


----------



## madhatte (Mar 27, 2011)

Samlock said:


> My point is, this FSC system is vulnerable to corruption. Ok, this is highly generalized and global. But the market of the wood products is global too.



That's a rock-solid point, and I agree with you 100%. 

In our case, we are forbidden from selling logs on the international market, and very little of forested land in this region is FSC-certified. On an ownership-per-ownership basis, certification makes us a standout. The onus of responsibility for good stewardship of the land lies on us -- there's not enough FSC-certified land here that we can hide behind that label as an excuse for bad management practices. I suspect that makes us the exception rather than the rule. 



Oldtimer said:


> money that could be spent on beer, and therefore, erosion control...can that be mitigated via thicker viscosity oil? Soren? Soren? Soren?



Beer versus oil... tough call. I choose beer.


----------



## Samlock (Mar 28, 2011)

Oldtimer said:


> So.....if I cut every tree and fill the ruts with beer cans....is that GOL approved? Or should I recycle the cans? I mean, technically, filling the ruts with beer cans IS recycling...it's used again for a noble purpose; Erosion control.
> Also, the hydraulic oil that leaks from every piece of logging equipment on the planet...that cost money that could be spent on beer, and therefore, erosion control...can that be mitigated via thicker viscosity oil? Soren? Soren? Soren?opcorn:



Earth to earth, ashes to ashes, dust to dust.


----------



## bitzer (Mar 28, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Things go wrong in the woods. A lot of saw work is figuring out what to do when things go wrong. It's usually the ability to keep a screw up from becoming a disaster that separates the good fallers from the merely competent.


 
Thats it. Pros know how to handle a situation for a reason. To me a professional is someone who makes his work look easy. He knows how to hide(fix) his mistakes and still end with a good result. Experience is the only way to get there.

Like you say Bob, the trees don't read the books. I'll add that they don't take the classes either.

Oh yeah, What is this Game of Logging thing all about? Is it kind of like Risk? I've heard it can be pretty boring.


----------



## nw axe man (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey, guys.
This GOL has been around for a while. It started back in 1984 when Soren came over to teach how to fall in the southeast. They were running 084s with 24" bars. You can guess how that went. My father and I were doing a lot of work for Stihl back then and were invited to the dealer/distributor meeting in Oly. Soren was there putting on a demo in some timber about 20" in diameter. I won't go into any detail, just suffice it to say we never had anything to do with it. Afterwards he came up to us and wanted us to teach him how to fall big timber. I agree with you, why is someone coming out here trying to say that their way is it? If you tried to use their open mouth undercut method you'd be fighting all day long. Don't get me wrong, there's a place for that kind of undercut and I use it when needed. However, it's not the kind of method you use day in and day out. The other thing they try to teach you is to bore into the backcut and backbar around to the front of the tree. The idea is to fill the kerf with sawdust to keep it from coming over backwards. This is coming out here from the east and people that are occasional users are tempted to use it. Trouble is most of them have no idea where there bar is in relation to the undercut. Hence cut off hinge wood.
Think I better quit while my blood pressure is in it's limits. All I can say is I'd like to see them take a nice 6-7' fir and use this method. You sure wouldn't have to worry about a fire with all the water running.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 1, 2011)

nw axe man said:


> Hey, guys.
> This GOL has been around for a while. It started back in 1984 when Soren came over to teach how to fall in the southeast. They were running 084s with 24" bars. You can guess how that went. My father and I were doing a lot of work for Stihl back then and were invited to the dealer/distributor meeting in Oly. Soren was there putting on a demo in some timber about 20" in diameter. I won't go into any detail, just suffice it to say we never had anything to do with it. Afterwards he came up to us and wanted us to teach him how to fall big timber. I agree with you, why is someone coming out here trying to say that their way is it? If you tried to use their open mouth undercut method you'd be fighting all day long. Don't get me wrong, there's a place for that kind of undercut and I use it when needed. However, it's not the kind of method you use day in and day out. The other thing they try to teach you is to bore into the backcut and backbar around to the front of the tree. The idea is to fill the kerf with sawdust to keep it from coming over backwards. This is coming out here from the east and people that are occasional users are tempted to use it. Trouble is most of them have no idea where there bar is in relation to the undercut. Hence cut off hinge wood.
> Think I better quit while my blood pressure is in it's limits. All I can say is I'd like to see them take a nice 6-7' fir and use this method. You sure wouldn't have to worry about a fire with all the water running.


 
Well said.


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 1, 2011)

have i mentioned gol sucks?


----------



## nw axe man (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah, the guys that have a handle on what they're doing don't have much use for it.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Apr 3, 2011)

I've taken the class and look at it this way... Its another tool to put in the toolbox. Not for every tree or every situation. But the techniques they teach have their time and their place.


----------



## slowp (Apr 3, 2011)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> I've taken the class and look at it this way... Its another tool to put in the toolbox. Not for every tree or every situation. But the techniques they teach have their time and their place.



So, did they throw in a hat?


----------



## Gologit (Apr 3, 2011)

slowp said:


> So, did they throw in a hat?


 
They're probably making them get a GOL tattoo now. And sign a loyalty oath. Maybe even tithe a little.


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 3, 2011)

I know a few guys that have done the GOL thing and that is all they do, bore cut bore cut bore cut. One guy isn't too religious with it, but he bore cuts the heart out of every single tree, regardless of species and degree of lean or no lean.

Was with one guy a few weeks ago, helping him with a little burn salvage at his place. 

He proceeds to make a very shallow face in a back-leaning oak. Says he'll wedge it over.

I told him "ehhhh, I don't know. Got some decent back-lean to it." After three minutes of whacking weges, he ended up tripping the tree.

GOL doesn't seem to teach people that the whole purpose of an undercut is to undermine a (well balanced) tree's center of gravity.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 3, 2011)

forestryworks said:


> GOL doesn't seem to teach people that the whole purpose of an undercut is to undermine a (well balanced) tree's center of gravity.



That's exactly right, and I believe it's intentional. I'm pretty sure that the purpose of GOL is to make it possible for anybody to put a pesky yard tree down without hurting themselves. It's a basic and almost idiot-proof methodology, and it works for what it is intended to work for. Where it fails is anyplace things aren't exactly as demonstrated in the class. There is simply no substitute for experience. Mistakes are often worth way more than successes.


----------



## lfnh (Apr 3, 2011)

madhatte said:


> That's exactly right, and I believe it's intentional. I'm pretty sure that the purpose of GOL is to make it possible for anybody to put a pesky yard tree down without hurting themselves. It's a basic and almost idiot-proof methodology, and it works for what it is intended to work for. Where it fails is anyplace things aren't exactly as demonstrated in the class. There is simply no substitute for experience. Mistakes are often worth way more than successes.


 
Well, yup, as long as the mistakes don't lay ya up...or worse somebody nearby.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 3, 2011)

That's why I used the word "often" -- I wanted to leave a bit of wiggle room for the "yes buts"!


----------



## lfnh (Apr 3, 2011)

Lol, just testing ya to see if dreams of retirement were setting in on a Sunday night! 

On another aspect of GOL, concerns me is if insurance and states
pick up on these courses as a mandatory panacea for injury reduction. Completely oblivious to long standing and accepted local practices. In short, "getting it rammed down ya throat."
At this point, this will have less effect personally, but could catch a lot of those in the business.

just my thinking


----------



## paccity (Apr 3, 2011)

it'll happen , we are the gov, and we are here to saveyou from yourselves.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 3, 2011)

Back in the mid 70s I used to read everything I could find on using a chainsaw. IIRC I read some information from Husqvarna on bore cutting. I think I tried it back then. I did not hear of GOL till a few years ago. But yesterday I bored a couple of leaners. Hhm. I'm conflicted. Am I a votary and don't know it? 

Here is an article calling Soren Erickson "revered".
Individual Tree Selection Harvesting

Common sense just flew out the window.


----------



## paccity (Apr 3, 2011)

it may sound cruell, but i think they should throw all regulation out the window and let the gene pool clean it self up.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 4, 2011)

paccity said:


> it may sound cruell, but i think they should throw all regulation out the window and let the gene pool clean it self up.


 
What's "cruel" about "Natural Selection"? It's only been working for a few billion years.


----------



## lfnh (Apr 4, 2011)

2dogs said:


> Back in the mid 70s I used to read everything I could find on using a chainsaw. IIRC I read some information from Husqvarna on bore cutting. I think I tried it back then. I did not hear of GOL till a few years ago. But yesterday I bored a couple of leaners. Hhm. I'm conflicted. Am I a votary and don't know it?
> 
> Here is an article calling Soren Erickson "revered".
> Individual Tree Selection Harvesting
> ...



Lol, that's borderline, 2dogs, really borderline...

Now, if ya start selling gol hats, that's a serious transgression here.


----------



## paccity (Apr 4, 2011)

madhatte said:


> What's "cruel" about "Natural Selection"? It's only been working for a few billion years.


 
just trying to be somewhat nice.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (Apr 4, 2011)

Natural Selection in this case, might take out some innocent bystanders. 

Not meaning we need more regulations, but lets keep people thinking about outcomes, like powerlines, houses, pipes, highways and that car of lost touristas coming up the road because they want to see the volcano. I chased a bunch of "no speak inglis" brush pickers out (Yo hablo espanol un poco) who were wandering over to where fallers were working. You never can tell.

Even you fallers can screw up and have a tree go the wrong way. Remember??? How long ago???

So, keep on thinking-- and there won't be publicity, and there won't be new rules.

Now, did you GOL graduates get a hat? Or did you have to pay extra? :hmm3grin2orange: We need to know!


----------



## logbutcher (Apr 5, 2011)

Gologit said:


> :bang: I guess it was bound to happen sooner or later.
> 
> Wouldn't a saw class that was more in tune to the way things are done in the local area be more appropriate?
> Don't get me wrong. I'm all in favor of safety classes for people who haven't had much experience with a saw. I don't doubt that many of the saw handling techniques that GOL teaches could help prevent injuries. That's key.
> ...


 
WTF you smoking Gary boy ? 

You got part of the rant right. The part about GOL is space cadet.
Called "setting up Straw Dogs". You do know the Straw Dog ?

Hey, you could actually go to the GOL and really really see what is done and taught. Old dog, new tricks ? :bang: 

In sum for you Gumps out in NeverLand: there is no one way. Repeat: there is no one way to do anything. Logging, life, combat, sex,......Get it ?:bang::bang:

I m dismissed.

....and the flames come.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 5, 2011)

Did somebody say something?


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 5, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Did somebody say something?


 
It sounded like a bunch of yankee blather.


----------



## bitzer (Apr 5, 2011)

forestryworks said:


> It sounded like a bunch of yankee blather.


 
Hey, now don't lump me in with that rabble. Theres some good eggs north of the mason-dixon ya know!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 5, 2011)

bitzer said:


> Hey, now don't lump me in with that rabble. Theres some good eggs north of the mason-dixon ya know!:msp_thumbup:


 
Don't worry, cool cat.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 5, 2011)

Rabble. Good choice of words.


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 5, 2011)

Lol. Know what would really kink the GOL followers hose? Presenting them with a big old monster OG tree. the face cut would start 30 feet in the air.


----------



## bitzer (Apr 5, 2011)

Way down yonder in the land of cotton.......


----------



## RVALUE (Apr 5, 2011)

Samlock said:


> I sense some air of mockery here... I don't understand the funny part of this. A Swedish Sören comes to your place telling you that through all these years you have felled a lot of timber _on the wrong way_.
> 
> Am I missing something?


 
You know in Europe they 'fall' from the other side of the tree.


----------



## 137cc (Apr 5, 2011)

logbutcher said:


> In sum for you Gumps out in NeverLand: there is no one way. Repeat: there is no one way to do anything. Logging, life, combat, sex,......Get it ?:bang::bang:


 
That is exactly the problem we have with GOL out here in NeverLand. They are the ones preaching that their way is the only safe way to fell a tree, and that it will guarantee your tree falls correctly every time. 

We are all about sharing information/opinions on new techniques. But when a group of people (GOL) keeps saying there way is the only way, we have a problem. 

Especially when GOL has some serious flaws in the way they teach. Anyone who tells you that a boring back-cut is needed on every tree to be safe is an idiot, plain and simple. 

The boring back-cut is a great tool for the right situation, just not every situation. And yes we use the boring back-cut out here in NeverLand, just not on every tree.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 5, 2011)

137cc said:


> ... They are the ones preaching that their way is the only safe way to fell a tree, and that it will guarantee your tree falls correctly every time.


 
Yup. It would be great if they were right. But they're not. And never will be.


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 5, 2011)

I just think it is funny that people wanna argue technique with folks that cut the biggest, most valuable timber in the world.

Umm yea, chances are they know exactly what they are doing, and they probably don't need tricks for falling 18" pines. . .


----------



## Gologit (Apr 5, 2011)

056 kid said:


> Umm yea, chances are they know exactly what they are doing, and they probably don't need tricks for falling 18" pines. . .


 
18" pines? That's not logging. That's...I don't know...gardening maybe?


----------



## redprospector (Apr 5, 2011)

Gologit said:


> 18" pines? That's not logging. That's...I don't know...gardening maybe?


 
Hey! Easy now. I prefer being called a "thinning contractor". 
We were de-motet from logging around here a long time ago.

Andy


----------



## slowp (Apr 5, 2011)

Ahh, nobody has informed us whether they got a $325 hat or if they had to pay extra for said hat. 

Inquiring minds wish to know. Or am I enquiring? Where is an English Major when you need one?


----------



## bitzer (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok so could this be considered a coon's ####? Its a Cedar. Where the hell is Burvol when you need him?







View attachment 178953


Yes, I am ten years old. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Gologit (Apr 5, 2011)

redprospector said:


> Hey! Easy now. I prefer being called a "thinning contractor".
> We were de-motet from logging around here a long time ago.
> 
> Andy


 
Uh oh. Does this mean my New Mexico passport is no longer valid?

Hey Andy...you're excluded from the "gardening" description. Now can I come back?


----------



## Gologit (Apr 5, 2011)

slowp said:


> Where is an English Major when you need one?



Probably working at Burger King with the rest of his graduating class.


----------



## redprospector (Apr 5, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Uh oh. Does this mean my New Mexico passport is no longer valid?
> 
> Hey Andy...you're excluded from the "gardening" description. Now can I come back?


 
Ok, I guess you can come back.  I'd rather be called a has been, or even a never was than a gardener. 
The State Forestry told us that they wanted us to quit calling ourselves "damned old loggers" and start calling ourselves "forest restoration experts". Seems the yuppies like that better. In my opinion an expert is someone who thinks they know everything, and can't be taught anything.
As far as your passport.............They're getting pretty strict on anyone trying to get south of the Colorado border, but if you'll let me know when you're coming I think I can sneak you in.

Andy


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 5, 2011)

Gologit said:


> 18" pines? That's not logging. That's...I don't know...gardening maybe?


 
Don't tell that to the arborist forum! I got involved in a thread a day or so ago.  about sums it up. .


----------



## logbutcher (Apr 5, 2011)

The Tinklebells are attacking the straw dog with those straws again.

Ah yes, "that's the only way". Old dogs, old tricks = one way.

Fine and dandy. Do not confuse me with facts. :hmm3grin2orange:

....and to all a good night.


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 5, 2011)

You know, when you sound like a moron on paper, you are likely a moron in real life. .


----------



## ChrisF (Apr 5, 2011)

logbutcher said:


> Called "setting up Straw Dogs".


 
Oh man, not this again...


----------



## Gologit (Apr 5, 2011)

ChrisF said:


> Oh man, not this again...


 
No big deal, Chris. Just ignore him...the rest of us do.
He's kinda sad, really. Just another no-talent ankle biter who likes to make noise and stir up trouble.


----------



## redprospector (Apr 6, 2011)

logbutcher said:


> The Tinklebells are attacking the straw dog with those straws again.
> 
> Ah yes, "that's the only way". Old dogs, old tricks = one way.
> 
> ...


 
I think this is one of those "experts" I was talking about. 

Andy


----------



## Humptulips (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't know anything about this GOL but after reading this thread I think you guys are missing the point. It looks to me like the main goal of this GOL class is not to teach you how to better fall timber. It is all about extracting $325 from your wallet. 
Also I would be willing to bet when you go to get your free hat they'll be all out. Probably promise to mail it to you.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 6, 2011)

Humptulips said:


> Also I would be willing to bet when you go to get your free hat they'll be all out. Probably promise to mail it to you.


 
Okay...like "the hat is in the mail" and....well, never mind. :redface:


----------



## Gologit (Apr 6, 2011)

redprospector said:


> I think this is one of those "experts" I was talking about.
> 
> Andy


 
Yup.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 6, 2011)

quit pickin' on the handicapped.


----------



## slowp (Apr 6, 2011)

Dang, it isn't until September. That's too busy of a month. I was going to solicit funds to send me since I'm the closest and I could do a report, :msp_biggrin:and get a hat. September is a finish off the berry picking time and get in the last of the kayaking time.


----------



## paccity (Apr 6, 2011)

slowp said:


> Dang, it isn't until September. That's too busy of a month. I was going to solicit funds to send me since I'm the closest and I could do a report, :msp_biggrin:and get a hat. September is a finish off the berry picking time and get in the last of the kayaking time.


 
i know what my priorities would be.


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 6, 2011)

Gologit said:


> No big deal, Chris. Just ignore him...the rest of us do.
> He's kinda sad, really. Just another no-talent ankle biter who likes to make noise and stir up trouble.


 
LMAO Bob... about the only thing a GOL guy is qualified to do out here is pack a lunch.

He can even do it a "new" way if he chooses... 

Gary


----------



## Gologit (Apr 6, 2011)

GASoline71 said:


> He can even do it a "new" way if he chooses...
> 
> Gary


 
Maybe. But if he does I don't think I want to know about it.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 6, 2011)

*Sending Slowp to GOL camp*



slowp said:


> Dang, it isn't until September. That's too busy of a month. I was going to solicit funds to send me since I'm the closest and I could do a report, :msp_biggrin:and get a hat. September is a finish off the berry picking time and get in the last of the kayaking time.


 
I think you should take the class. It's only a couple of days and you're retired...you can chase berries and go kayaking any time.

As far as soliciting funds...I'll throw in 20 bucks. C'mon, the rest of you knuckle-draggers give it up...pitch in to send Slowp to GOL. 

She can send us a totally fair and unbiased report. And she'll probably be the only one there with calks on.


----------



## stihl waters (Apr 6, 2011)

I attended a similar event to this yrs. ago, then they sent the fellow around the job site as well, I humored him as I basically had to if I wanted to keep my job. If you tried to work here the way they say it should be done you'd starve to death. They seem to forget that we have to produce to make our money. Guarantee me a decent wage regardless of the amount I produce and I'll do it any way they want.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 6, 2011)

Gologit said:


> I think you should take the class. It's only a couple of days and you're retired...you can chase berries and go kayaking any time.
> 
> As far as soliciting funds...I'll throw in 20 bucks. C'mon, the rest of you knuckle-draggers give it up...pitch in to send Slowp to GOL.
> 
> She can send us a totally fair and unbiased report. And she'll probably be the only one there with calks on.


 
I'll kick in $20.00 but slowp has to provide her own blood pressure medicine. Or maybe she needs a little white pill before the lecture, ya know the kind the dentist gives before he pulls your tooth. Cause I don't want to have to pay the ER for pulling a smurf-caulk out of some east coaster's behind.


----------



## slowp (Apr 6, 2011)

BBBBbbbbut, I can't cut level. I have to lay on my side to simulate bucking. ...not a faller....oh well, it would be interesting, for a few minutes maybe. Maybe I'd revert to my Scandihoovian-Up Nort Wisconsin accent. 

I'd probably have to wear the Viking Sauna calks. I bet they want you to wear all the steely toed kevlar stuff, even on the feet! No wonder the Vikings were a cranky people. They had prune feet from wearing those rubber boots all the time.

Pills? I bought some guns today....:msp_smile:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 6, 2011)

Put me in fer 20


----------



## Gologit (Apr 6, 2011)

slowp said:


> BBBBbbbbut, I can't cut level. I have to lay on my side to simulate bucking. ...not a faller....oh well, it would be interesting, for a few minutes maybe. Maybe I'd revert to my Scandihoovian-Up Nort Wisconsin accent.
> 
> I'd probably have to wear the Viking Sauna calks. I bet they want you to wear all the steely toed kevlar stuff, even on the feet! No wonder the Vikings were a cranky people. They had prune feet from wearing those rubber boots all the time.
> 
> Pills? I bought some guns today....:msp_smile:


 
Not a faller? I beg to differ. 







I think you should go. Maybe after you take the class and report back we might have a different opinion of GOL. Probably not, though.

From the pictures I've seen of GOL classes you'll definitely have to have your Mighty Lumberjack ensemble together. Just be careful not to sing the Monty Python song out loud.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 6, 2011)

Cedarkerf said:


> Put me in fer 20


 
Okay, that's 60 bucks so far. I know there's more of you that can throw down a few bucks...just use one less can of snoose this week.

Maybe if Madhatte is okay with it we could send the money to him and he could take care of it. He's in the general area.


----------



## slowp (Apr 7, 2011)

Actually, Madhatte is closer to it than I am.....hmmmmm.


----------



## Samlock (Apr 7, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Just be careful not to sing the Monty Python song out loud.



You mean this one Bob? [video=youtube;CxVKtNkQAtw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxVKtNkQAtw&feature=related[/video]

Sam


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 7, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Not a faller? I beg to differ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

OH, im too inebriated to pick apart this fight. WE WILL STAND STRONG, or something like that. YEEE HAWWWW. . .:msp_angry:

Wait, there is not even a fight..



Edit: i have no idea what I was talking about here. . .


----------



## logbutcher (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh myyyyyyyyyyyyy, the sandbox girls and boys are striking out at Oz again. Get out of the sandbox. That's absolutely correct: GOL TELLS students that the techniques taught are the ONLY way to log. You all are correct. You must bore. Bore. Bore. (No Humboldts in this program.) :msp_tongue:Now, go back to playing in the sandbox.

Geeeeeeeeee: what about boring ? Boring I tell you. :angry2:

Please, look up what a Straw Dog is. Really. Pretty please all you sandbox pros. Mr. PNW Pro says : "I know everything that there is to know. Don't tell me how to do MY job. I will not learn anything that I don't already know." :help:

"I'm a Lumberjack and I'm OK....." Monty Python. All together now holding your hands and hugging each other wetting your non-chapped pants. Pleeeeeeese.:hmm3grin2orange:

This could be a banned post.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 7, 2011)

Whoa!!! There is that reek again

Today, 04:15 AM 
logbutcher 
View Profile View Forum Posts Private Message Add as Contact Arboristsite MVP

This message is hidden because logbutcher is on your ignore list. 
View Post.Remove user from ignore list


----------



## slowp (Apr 7, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Whoa!!! There is that reek again



Just throw some baking soda on your screen and you should be OK.

I forgot to look for shoes! I saw a tough, foreign language speaking truck driver yesterday who had beautiful shoes on. They were pointy toed, silver, with silver flowers embellishing them, and were flats. They had a heel strap. He was bearded, scary looking, and jabbering away into a headset at the McDonald's. I was afraid to ask him where he got the shoes.


----------



## floyd (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm thinking no one is gonna tell us if you get a hat with it.


----------



## slowp (Apr 7, 2011)

floyd said:


> I'm thinking no one is gonna tell us if you get a hat with it.



It must be a secret. Participants probably take a secret, special oath during an opening ceremony.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 7, 2011)

slowp said:


> Actually, Madhatte is closer to it than I am.....hmmmmm.


 
Yeah, but I actually know the guy hosting the class, and I don't wanna rain on his parade because he's a good guy and all. 'Course, I also don't want to go to the class.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 7, 2011)

slowp said:


> It must be a secret. Participants probably take a secret, special oath during an opening ceremony.


 
Hhmm. Maybe if you lined your tin hat with foil the GOL/HAARP brainwave emitters won't have any effect on you. Better line your Kuliens too.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 7, 2011)

logbutcher said:


> Oh myyyyyyyyyyyyy, the sandbox girls and boys are striking out at Oz again. Get out of the sandbox. That's absolutely correct: GOL TELLS students that the techniques taught are the ONLY way to log. You all are correct. You must bore. Bore. Bore. (No Humboldts in this program.) :msp_tongue:Now, go back to playing in the sandbox.
> 
> Geeeeeeeeee: what about boring ? Boring I tell you. :angry2:
> 
> ...


 
Dude it is 4:15 in the morning. A little early for mind altering substances isn't it? I have no idea what your post meant.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 7, 2011)

The fun thing about all this "Straw Dog" nonsense is that, in the literal sense, the 'straw dogs" logbutcher is referring to are themselves "Straw Dogs". Behold: 



> In business, a straw dog is an idea, or plan, usually set up to be knocked down.
> 
> It's the dangerous proposition of presenting one mediocre idea, so that the listener will choose the better idea which follows.
> 
> ...


----------



## slowp (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm thinking of a new avatar since I am in a new stage of life. I need to go get some straw for my gardening anyway, so I can put some on The Used Dog and take a picture. He won't mind. He's open to many such odd things. Afterwards, I can vacuum him.

Back to the subject, Madhatte, is your friend that teaches the class a production faller? Or is the class what we suspect, a way to introduce non-saw folks to a safer way of falling than just cutting the tree down the way they see on TV? 

I thought about enrolling in some cheaper classes which were segregated by gender. I wanted to go to both and see the difference in instruction methods. 

Would the mens' class be focused on _Don't Cut Yer Leg Off And Be Sure And Wear Chaps?_

Would the womens' class be a gentle _Fear Not The Saw _ session? I have been curious about the reason for two different classes. 

I have a feeling that most of the women would *not* be 18 to 28 year old "babes". So keeping the guys calm shoudn't be an issue.


----------



## Samlock (Apr 7, 2011)

056 kid said:


> OH, im too inebriated to pick apart this fight. WE WILL STAND STRONG, or something like that. YEEE HAWWWW. . .:msp_angry:
> 
> Wait, there is not even a fight..



Well, kid, you may actually do have a fight in front of you. As Madhatte said, these people mean well. And good will tends to transform into a standard. And when it becomes a standard, it will be obligatory, and then you have to pay for it... At least in the more cultivated parts of the world, such as Europe.

This week I've spent a lot of money updating few cards I must keep on my wallet. Here's the list of the licences, permissions and certificates I've got to carry on me in order to get to work:

Driver's licence
First aid qualification
Working protection card
Nature management card
Road working card
Fire working card
Security personnel card (for bouncing)
Permission to serve alcohol

Most of these must be updated after every 5 years. It's not free. They're talking about a chainsaw driver's licence too. Actually they already require it in the UK. I was asked to show my chainsaw licence there. Well, I gave them my library card, and since they didn't have an idea what the card said, they had to take my word for it.


----------



## bitzer (Apr 7, 2011)

Library Card! Thats funny. I guess its good to see we are not that out of control with the licensing and regulations. 




Hey are they teaching any courses on common sense logging or even saw handling? I think its time we rally and set-up our own set of classes. We could charge the same and maybe hand out a free wedge and a single bit (no hammers) to every pupil? Sounds like a guy could make a killing. 

I drove by a sloping back-cut today that made me shutter. It was sloping in from two ways and the face was sloping in toward the hinge. Guy must've been using a short bar and danced around the tree 50 times.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 7, 2011)

slowp said:


> Back to the subject, Madhatte, is your friend that teaches the class a production faller? Or is the class what we suspect, a way to introduce non-saw folks to a safer way of falling than just cutting the tree down the way they see on TV?


 
My friend is just the landowner hosting the event. He's a permie, not a faller. He does have a band mill onsite, and a huge drying barn. Cool cat. Haven't talked to that gang in awhile -- oughta make a few calls.


----------



## logbutcher (Apr 7, 2011)

madhatte said:


> The fun thing about all this "Straw Dog" nonsense is that, in the literal sense, the 'straw dogs" logbutcher is referring to are themselves "Straw Dogs". Behold:



You got it. Now if you can only get what you posted.opcorn:

Let's explain........................:bang:

Well, probably too much.


----------



## slowp (Apr 7, 2011)

bitzer said:


> Library Card! Thats funny. I guess its good to see we are not that out of control with the licensing and regulations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. A forestry association similar to the one I belong to is one of the sponsers of "Tree School" which is being held on a weekend at a Community College in Oregon. The price to go was quite a bit less than GOL. It is the place with the separate saw classes for men and women. There are also classes in various forestry subjects, like marketing timber, managing for wildlife, etc. I don't know if they have hats.


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Apr 7, 2011)

slowp said:


> I don't know if they have hats.


 
Well...that would be an automatic deal breaker for me. Seriously, I'm not even thinking about it anymore. ;-)


----------



## madhatte (Apr 7, 2011)

logbutcher said:


> You got it. Now if you can only get what you posted.


 
'Round here you're only allowed one iteration of self-recursion. More'n that'n you end up with nested ballyhoos up the wazoo.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 7, 2011)

madhatte said:


> 'Round here you're only allowed one iteration of self-recursion. More'n that'n you end up with nested ballyhoos up the wazoo.


 
yeah, that, whatever that was.


----------



## paccity (Apr 7, 2011)

Ha!


----------



## Gologit (Apr 7, 2011)

madhatte said:


> 'Round here you're only allowed one iteration of self-recursion. More'n that'n you end up with nested ballyhoos up the wazoo.


 
Hmmmm...must be one of those Forestry School kinda things.


----------



## slowp (Apr 7, 2011)

*Our Vocabulary is Increasing*

From Wickpedia:

*Recursion is the process of repeating items in a self-similar way. For instance, when the surfaces of two mirrors are exactly parallel with each other the nested images that occur are a form of infinite recursion. The term has a variety of meanings specific to a variety of disciplines ranging from linguistics to logic. The most common application of recursion is in mathematics and computer science, in which it refers to a method of defining functions in which the function being defined is applied within its own definition. Specifically this defines an infinite number of instances (function values), using a finite expression that for some instances may refer to other instances, but in such a way that no loop or infinite chain of references can occur. The term is also used more generally to describe a process of repeating objects in a self-similar way.*

Sounds like it is a math thing. Sounds like a head exploding thing if thought about excessively.


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Bring yer plumb-bobs, protractors, and bore cuts out here mang! We need a good laff.

Gary


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 7, 2011)

madhatte said:


> 'Round here you're only allowed one iteration of self-recursion. More'n that'n you end up with nested ballyhoos up the wazoo.


 
Funny! I'm out of rep.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 7, 2011)

slowp said:


> Sounds like it is a math thing. Sounds like a head exploding thing if thought about excessively.



OHO! You are 100% correct! 

I was sort of obliquely referencing this book, through about three layers of snark and fart.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 7, 2011)

madhatte said:


> OHO! You are 100% correct!
> 
> I was sort of obliquely referencing this book, through about three layers of snark and fart.


 
Okay, snark and fart I can understand...the rest is rather obscure. Type slow...some of us read slow.:msp_wink:


----------



## madhatte (Apr 7, 2011)

My dad always said: "if you can't dazzle 'em with brilliance, baffle 'em with BS". 

I figured, well, hell, we're a pretty smart lot, and logbutcher is still biting shins, so I might as well try the other tack...


----------



## wampum (Apr 8, 2011)

Those funny pics open up to spammed ads guys. I have no problem with you just posting the captions. Please do not post the site.


----------



## Joe46 (Apr 8, 2011)

The rest must be the beer gland


----------



## Gologit (Apr 8, 2011)

wampum said:


> Those funny pics open up to spammed ads guys. I have no problem with you just posting the captions. Please do not post the site.


 
Okay. But why were our posts deleted?


----------



## madhatte (Apr 8, 2011)

Ah, I didn't know -- I've got this browser so buttoned down I pretty much have to look for ads. It's all good.


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 8, 2011)

I don,t want to start a thread to ask the question.

Is a 3lb collins axe worth 20? 

Is the collins going to be harder than the ones from bi mart?

Thanks


----------



## madhatte (Apr 8, 2011)

Collins is a good axe for the dollar, or at least the older ones are. Not sure about the new ones. I have an old one on its third handle and it is probably my favorite.


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 8, 2011)

It's a used deal at the local thrift shop. it has "Collins 3" stamped into it, i assume it is a few years old..


----------



## madhatte (Apr 8, 2011)

Snap it up, man.


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks! I already missed some 5 lbers, I want this one for camping.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 8, 2011)

Put it on a good 19" doe's-foot handle and you've got a good all-around wedge-tapper and kindling-splitter. I have a couple of TrueTemper 2-pounders and a 4-pounder as well; it's the Collins I use the most.


----------



## bitzer (Apr 9, 2011)

The newer Collins axes are decent if you pick through the pile, looking for casting flaws and decent handles. The Truper axes are not bad either if you do the same. I'm sure I look like a moron standing in the isle with 15 axes out in front of me eyeing up each one. Both of them run between 18-25 bucks where ever you go. If its an old one I'd snatch it up in a heartbeat, even for 20 bucks. The quality of hand tools like that is pretty ####ty now days.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 9, 2011)

BITZ!!!!

It makes me happy not to have to buy new stuff. All my old crap was made when a product meant something, like your $ worth.


----------



## redprospector (Apr 10, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> BITZ!!!!
> 
> It makes me happy not to have to buy new stuff. All my old crap was made when a product meant something, like your $ worth.


 
Yeah, and none of my old crap say's CHINA anywhere on it.

Andy


----------



## wampum (Apr 10, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Okay. But why were our posts deleted?


 
Read my post,your link opened up to spammed ads.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 10, 2011)

wampum said:


> Read my post,your link opened up to spammed ads.


 
No problem. What exactly are "spammed ads"? I don't think I posted a link...just quoted the OP. "Course, it's kinda hard to remember when i don't have my post to refer to. :msp_smile:


----------



## paccity (Apr 10, 2011)

wasn't gologits post, he and i quoted slowp's post i think you wiped all post that had the origanal in it. which is a shame be cause it was funny.


----------



## wampum (Apr 10, 2011)

paccity said:


> wasn't gologits post, he and i quoted slowp's post i think you wiped all post that had the origanal in it. which is a shame be cause it was funny.


 
This is the last time I am going to address this,When you quoted the post the link was in the quoted post. So the spam was available for all to see. I have no problem quoting the caption. But all three posts had the link to the spammers. I do not believe any of you was trying to post spam,so I let it go and deleted the posts. I spend hours a day trying to get rid of spammers,this is nothing personal.I usually ban a couple spammers a day,most of them you guys find and turn into us,which I appreciate.I agree the caption was funny but the spammed ads are not allowed.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 10, 2011)

wampum said:


> This is the last time I am going to address this,When you quoted the post the link was in the quoted post. So the spam was available for all to see. I have no problem quoting the caption. But all three posts had the link to the spammers. I do not believe any of you was trying to post spam,so I let it go and deleted the posts. I spend hours a day trying to get rid of spammers,this is nothing personal.I usually ban a couple spammers a day,most of them you guys find and turn into us,which I appreciate.I agree the caption was funny but the spammed ads are not allowed.


 
I'm still not sure what you mean by spammed ads but that's okay. Thanks for the explanation, such as it was.


----------



## wampum (Apr 10, 2011)

Gologit said:


> I'm still not sure what you mean by spammed ads but that's okay. Thanks for the explanation, such as it was.


 
I'll try to clarify, about a week and 1/2 ago, I had a spammer post 11 posts with this same site in his signature. I do not believe they were originally in his sig. The sneaky spammers add them later. Any how I opened up all of them,some went right to the link and about half opened up directly to spammed ads. It would not allow me to go any where but the ads. One I had to re-boot to get out off.I deleted all of them. When I saw this site again,I did not want the same thing to happen so I deleted it. Patty and you guys are great folks and I knew you were not trying to open spam.I just wanted to stop a problem I have had in the past.Hope this helps.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 10, 2011)

wampum said:


> I'll try to clarify, about a week and 1/2 ago, I had a spammer post 11 posts with this same site in his signature. I do not believe they were originally in his sig. The sneaky spammers add them later. Any how I opened up all of them,some went right to the link and about half opened up directly to spammed ads. It would not allow me to go any where but the ads. One I had to re-boot to get out off.I deleted all of them. When I saw this site again,I did not want the same thing to happen so I deleted it. Patty and you guys are great folks and I knew you were not trying to open spam.I just wanted to stop a problem I have had in the past.Hope this helps.


 
Thanks Wampum. Now it makes sense. Hang in there.


----------



## paccity (Apr 10, 2011)

wampum said:


> This is the last time I am going to address this,When you quoted the post the link was in the quoted post. So the spam was available for all to see. I have no problem quoting the caption. But all three posts had the link to the spammers. I do not believe any of you was trying to post spam,so I let it go and deleted the posts. I spend hours a day trying to get rid of spammers,this is nothing personal.I usually ban a couple spammers a day,most of them you guys find and turn into us,which I appreciate.I agree the caption was funny but the spammed ads are not allowed.


 
wasn't upset, just trying to explain.:msp_smile:


----------



## slowp (Apr 10, 2011)

Back on topic, I sent in an application + fee. We'll call it an ecovacation. The one close by is full, there is another to the south, about 2 hrs away that I sent in for. I figure I have a pretty blank mind, and can count on my fingers how many trees above 6" I've dumped--and it is dumped, they just have happened to go the right way. 

So stay tuned. The first day looks to be chainsaw stuff. The second is going out to the woods. I hope I don't have to wear one of those dorky (buck up easterners) hardhats. I like my earplugs, bugz and full brim! Ooops, bad attitude...must change. :msp_unsure:

I assume it will be a class in our Doug-fir woods. Not hardwoods.

I will be learning stuff. I like that.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 10, 2011)

:msp_thumbsup: We'll expect a totally unbiased report. Take pictures....lots of pictures. When do you go?


----------



## slowp (Apr 10, 2011)

Gologit said:


> :msp_thumbsup: We'll expect a totally unbiased report. Take pictures....lots of pictures. When do you go?



September. If I get in. They limit the class size to 16 people.


----------



## wampum (Apr 10, 2011)

slowp said:


> September. If I get in. They limit the class size to 16 people.


 
Patty,I am sorry,I did not mean to derail your post. I am glad you are back on topic. Hope you have fun at that school.


----------



## Samlock (Apr 10, 2011)

Excellent! That's what I call an open mind.

We'd better get your Swedish right before September. In case that's the educational language. Here's a short list of the basic vocabulary and phrases:

*en trä* - a tree

*en trähuggare* - a timber cutter (not hugger)

*en motorsåg* - a chainsaw

*en yxa* - an ax

*Det gick åt fittan* - It wasn't a great success

*Han pissar med
svårighet och har 
röda fläckor över 
hela kroppen* - He passes urine with difficulty and he's covered with red spots


----------



## ChrisF (Apr 10, 2011)

Samlock said:


> *Det gick åt fittan* - It wasn't a great success


 
Bwahahahah, good one Sam!


----------



## slowp (Apr 10, 2011)

I already know Bork Bork Bork...from the muppet show's Swedish Chef. 

I think he sings Yur da squr....I'll have to watch more. I've got some Swedish ancestry along with the Norwegian neighbors.


----------



## logbutcher (Apr 14, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...............THIS is..................BORING. 

Keep it up and you sandboxers will need eyeglasses (refer to old joke about one's playing %$#@&^%$) .:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Repeat after me: "It's just a Straw Dog.....................":bang:


----------



## Gologit (Apr 14, 2011)

Did somebody say something?


----------



## paccity (Apr 14, 2011)

i hear you.


----------



## slowp (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh well, at least it isn't very frequent. Poor boy.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 14, 2011)

Nobody here but us good folks.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 14, 2011)

Yup.


----------



## slowp (Apr 14, 2011)

This is oxymoronic, but cute.








View attachment 180103


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 14, 2011)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## slowp (Apr 14, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> That's pretty cool.



Yes. A retirement gift. Very cool. It has a little license plate with my name and years worked on it.


----------



## paccity (Apr 14, 2011)

i'd put that on the mantel anytime.


----------



## paccity (Apr 14, 2011)

need to get something for everybody to sign for slowp's ret.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 14, 2011)

paccity said:


> i'd put that on the mantel anytime.



Same here! I hope I get something that cool when it's my turn.


----------



## lfnh (Apr 14, 2011)

paccity said:


> need to get something for everybody to sign for slowp's ret.


 
How about one of the huckleberry pies....

I'd promise to send it on to the 2nd on the list


----------



## slowp (Apr 15, 2011)

madhatte said:


> Same here! I hope I get something that cool when it's my turn.



I don't know where she got it, but that was from the woman who is in charge of the business stuff here. She said it was the last one. It was a very nice gift and was unexpected. 

I felt guilty for getting such nice gifts. I just wanted to go away--quietly.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 15, 2011)

I expect to be shown the exit.....

The CDF Firecamp near Weott had a logtruck and a small sawmill.
My Bro got in trouble using sawlogs for chainsaw training.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 15, 2011)

slowp said:


> This is oxymoronic, but cute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Somebody with a sense of humor thought that one up. Nice truck, though. L-Model Mack?


----------



## Gologit (Apr 15, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I expect to be shown the exit.....


 
Budget cuts?


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 15, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Budget cuts?


 
Not yet, we will be the last dept to close.

They aren't much on ceremony here.


----------



## coastalfaller (Apr 15, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I expect to be shown the exit....


 
Sorry to hear that, Randy.


----------



## slowp (Apr 15, 2011)

Randy, can you get retired? 

Then maybe find something part time or full? 
One guy here has quite the business marking timber on FS sales where the prescription for the stand is Designation by Diameter or Designation by Prescription. Loggers don't like to mark timber.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 15, 2011)

I am looking to bail in three years and find my 11th career. County retirement is minimal, but limited medical goes with it. I will also be looking to relocate, Grants Pass is looking real good.

I don't think I can be trusted with blue spray paint.:hmm3grin2orange:
Oh, look at this one! Pssst


----------



## Rounder (Apr 15, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I am looking to bail in three years and find my 11th career. County retirement is minimal, but limited medical goes with it. I will also be looking to relocate, Grants Pass is looking real good.
> 
> I don't think I can be trusted with blue spray paint.:hmm3grin2orange:
> Oh, look at this one! Pssst


 
Might as well take a look at Montana for a spell, I can keep you half busy, half semi-retired............-Sam


----------



## 48"BAR PINCHER (Apr 16, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I am looking to bail in three years and find my 11th career. County retirement is minimal, but limited medical goes with it. I will also be looking to relocate, Grants Pass is looking real good.
> 
> I don't think I can be trusted with blue spray paint.:hmm3grin2orange:
> Oh, look at this one! Pssst


 
Take that GOL class and you could get a job cutting anywhere I bet!:biggrin: BTW all-- those hardhats are not free or included in the price


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 22, 2011)

48"BAR PINCHER said:


> Take that GOL class and you could get a job cutting anywhere I bet!:biggrin: BTW all-- those hardhats are not free or included in the price


 
That was a joke? 
GOL is a joke, but not so much the laughing kind.
Whatever.


----------



## floyd (Apr 22, 2011)

Stuck record here,,,logging IS NOT a game.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 22, 2011)

floyd said:


> Stuck record here,,,logging IS NOT a game.


 
I agree, it's not a game.

But doesn't it kinda remind you of Monopoly? You can go bankrupt, you can go to jail, you make just enough money to make you hopeful, and the only real way to get ahead is by good planning and big chunks of pure luck.

I think somebody had a board game about logging. I'd like to see that.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 22, 2011)

Board game? Is it like the green chain?


----------



## bitzer (Apr 22, 2011)

Gologit said:


> I think somebody had a board game about logging. I'd like to see that.


 
What did you get when you landed on "free parking"?


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 22, 2011)

bitzer said:


> What did you get when you landed on "free parking"?


 
Three, one inch chokers and a sticker patch to haul them through.


----------



## bitzer (Apr 22, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Three, one inch chokers and a sticker patch to haul them through.


 
Ya got a chuckle out of me! How the hell ya been?



BTW theres still snow on the ground here for anyone who is concerned.


----------



## floyd (Apr 23, 2011)

Yup. I slowed down before I went bankrupt. But not before I got about half crippled. All that time on the hillside got to me.


Board game, eh? Maybe do a "Run a side" instead of Farmville.

Full disclosure...I have never seen nor played farmville but maybe I just secured my retirement?

Anyone stealing my idea will be forced to attend a GOL course...over & over.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 23, 2011)

bitzer said:


> Ya got a chuckle out of me! How the hell ya been?
> 
> 
> 
> BTW theres still snow on the ground here for anyone who is concerned.


 
I am the Hell.

And don't you forget it!


----------



## coastalfaller (Apr 23, 2011)

Gologit said:


> I agree, it's not a game.
> 
> But doesn't it kinda remind you of Monopoly? You can go bankrupt, you can go to jail, you make just enough money to make you hopeful, and the only real way to get ahead is by good planning and big chunks of pure luck.
> 
> I think somebody had a board game about logging. I'd like to see that.


 
Bob, there is! You gotta check this out, Gypo Logging The Board Game - HOME
I've got one, it's great! Made by a logger. You gotta play with guys in the know though, if you play with your wife you'll just get blank stares when you're busting a gut laughing at some of the cards!


----------



## madhatte (Apr 23, 2011)

floyd said:


> Anyone stealing my idea will be forced to attend a GOL course...over & over.



UFF... your idea is safe with me!


----------



## logbutcher (Apr 23, 2011)

Att: Left Coasters:
What would Alex von Humboldt say ? (Since you only know da humboldt cut :jester: )

Now as for "game"---think Roman. Though well over your pay grades, do the Google. :msp_thumbdn:

Geez, this is like Woodchuck Day. :bang: 

Or, maybe a Straw Dog .:msp_ohmy:

And the beat goes on, and on, and on, ............................................................


----------



## paccity (Apr 23, 2011)

:monkey:


----------



## slowp (Apr 23, 2011)

logbutcher said:


> Att: Left Coasters:
> What would Alex von Humboldt say ? (Since you only know da humboldt cut :jester: )
> 
> Now as for "game"---think Roman. Though well over your pay grades, do the Google. :msp_thumbdn:
> ...



OK, we've seen your weekly plea for attention. Got it. Now bye bye. 

How much does that Canadian game cost in US Dollars? Should we add a half more?


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 23, 2011)

Sheesh... take your purse with you when you leave this time...

Gary


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 23, 2011)

logbutcher said:


> Att: Left Coasters:
> What would Alex von Humboldt say ? (Since you only know da humboldt cut :jester: )
> 
> Now as for "game"---think Roman. Though well over your pay grades, do the Google. :msp_thumbdn:
> ...


 
Why are you here? You don't contribute anything to this site or its members.


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 23, 2011)

Trust me... he wouldn't spout off like that standing in front of us. Easy to flap your mouth when you're bangin' away on a keyboard from the safety of your parents basement.

Gary


----------



## Gologit (Apr 23, 2011)

GASoline71 said:


> Trust me... he wouldn't spout off like that standing in front of us. Easy to flap your mouth when you're bangin' away on a keyboard from the safety of your parents basement.
> 
> Gary


 
Yup...he's doing what he does best. The word _cull_ comes to mind.


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 23, 2011)

Some other words come to mind as well... :censored:




Gary


----------



## Rounder (Apr 23, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Yup...he's doing what he does best. The word _cull_ comes to mind.


 
My favorite word! I usually put another one in front of it though..........


----------



## slowp (Apr 24, 2011)

I'd call him a 99.


----------



## coastalfaller (Apr 24, 2011)

slowp said:


> OK, we've seen your weekly plea for attention. Got it. Now bye bye.
> 
> How much does that Canadian game cost in US Dollars? Should we add a half more?


 
Haha, I can't remember what i paid for it, should be on the website. With the dollars at around par, I would say half more is probably close!:msp_wink:


----------



## slowp (Apr 24, 2011)

It would be a better game than the Hunting And Fishing Game. I bought the hunting game in Wisconsin, we played it here. We don't know what primary color a muskie is. We don't know much about White Tail deer. It was a struggle. 

The logging game would have been good to have with yesterday's group.


----------



## hammerlogging (Apr 24, 2011)

*coming clean*

A t-shirt. A long sleeved t-shirt. If you win daily competitions, you could take home a non-PNW style helmet, chaps, files, whatever.

Its called game of logging because their strategy is to use a competitive based approach to encourage skill development and application. One may score stumps, release of spring poles, etc., and use this score to compete against themselves or others. 

I have done all the game of logging, levels 1-4, I've never participated in any competition portion outside of the original portion. I did it as a part of an independent study on adult education and logger safety training programs. The competitive based approach is in fact a rather effective approach to advocate learning-- lets say its better than enterring your state logger SFI training lesson and every time the instructor starts by saying "I know you're just here so you can sell pulpwood, we'll try and get you out of here as fast as possible."

I was first a tree guy. I worked for a fellow who trained me in the basics of climbing, felling, and stuff. His greatest attribute was the plant care and proper pruning elements but he lacked some on the physical skills- limited climbing technique, felling, and the like. Good enough to remain safe and in work, but not great. By and by I started cutting for a GOL trained logger. He first taught me all the GOL stuff (in about 30 minutes), then said go on and get started and I cut for his skidder for a while, about a year and a half.

Any faller I bring on to cut with me I will see to it that they know these same skills, whether they are attributed to GOL or not- I know every faller has to know these things, left or right coast, and they are not GOL exclusive. But, you've got to see that a fellow has a foundation before you risk having to pack his smashed ass out of there! I also see to it that the prospective faller can produce, I don't want to cut with a mediocre faller.

The GOL stuff is good basics and helps keep a new guy safe. I was stoked about what it enabled me to do with wedges in terms of falling trees against the lean, etc. And you can essentially use the same technique for most any tree as long as you understand the physics of lean, crown weight, and so forth. And it is reassuring that the tree is not moving at all until all the cutting is done. 

BUT BUT BUT BUT, I have had my career progress.. I 've now cut with many people from many parts of the country for many years. I've learned and adopted many skills from here, from study, and from experimenting. My capability now is FAR beyond what it was as a GOL limited faller. I fully understand why its so anoying to so many, it annoys me too, its a red flag that the person in question is, in short, a novice, as I was. But, its not a bad deal to get someone started safely.

I will say there is still plenty of timber I have to bore cut, though I do as little as possible, rarely do I want to fall a tree right with the lean, I'm always swinging them one way or another. My dutchman has developed tremendously lately, occasionally I won't get one to come all the way around and it ends up sitting back but all in all its been a tremendous development for me.

So you can expect a t-shirt. A long sleeved t-shirt. I hope you will tie the sleeves to a bamboo pole and fly it at the PNW GTG. I would not expect anything less than a ceremonial celebratory burn of this flag at some belated witching hour. I'd join in laughter, hell, I'd stoke the fire!

There, I'm clean.


----------



## hammerlogging (Apr 24, 2011)

I have no idea why the little angry guy is at the top of my post! I did not put it there. Funny little fellow, so angry.:msp_smile:


----------



## slowp (Apr 24, 2011)

A t shirt, but no hat? :msp_mellow:


----------



## hammerlogging (Apr 24, 2011)

a hat wouldn't make for as good a flag burnin'


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 24, 2011)

now you have more room in that closet.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 24, 2011)

slowp said:


> A t shirt, but no hat? :msp_mellow:


 
Just apply all that charm, tact, and conflict resolution technique you leaned working for the Circus. Once they find out that there's an actual experienced saw person amongst them they'll probably fall over themselves giving you hats and stuff. 

Wear your MacT. And your 'spenders. And your calks. Stagged pants are a must as is a grease fronted hickory shirt with the sleeves ripped off. Don't forget your shoulder pad. Glare a lot...you know, that salty old logger stare. I know you don't chew snoose but black licorice spit looks a lot like the real thing...especially when it lands on somebody's brand-new-for-the-occasion genuine timberbeast boots.

I don't know how everybody else feels about it but I'd like to be there...just to watch the fun. Anybody else want to go? Not to participate...just to watch.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 24, 2011)

Sure, but it sounds like a two flask meeting.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, I don't flask anymore but I'll keep watch over those that do. :msp_smile:

If we go we'll make sure to take video. Lots of video.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Bob, some of us need more watchin' than others.


----------



## slowp (Apr 24, 2011)

Hmmmph. Note that NO former participant has divulged the answer to the hat question. They've all skirted around the question. Is it a secret? I'm not sure if I can wait till September to find out the answer. 

I'll ask for clothing approval prior to the course. I do have a semi-greasy belly hickory shirt. Will it make me look fat? 

I have 3 official USFS safety whistles. I can fasten them on too. 

Will they teach me to cut straight? Maybe the secret hat has that power? We'll have to wait.


----------



## paccity (Apr 24, 2011)

just blow the whistle when you hear some b.s. :msp_smile:


----------



## Gologit (Apr 24, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Thanks Bob, some of us need more watchin' than others.


 
 Ain't that the truth? You kids play nice, I'm headed for the woods tomorrow. See everybody later.


----------



## hammerlogging (Apr 24, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> now you have more room in that closet.


 
or less overflowing?

I found some Uncle Carlo RESERVE. Cracked me up so bad I bought it, for a dollar more than the other jugs. Laughed all the way to the cash register. Its not jug wine, its RESERVE jug wine.


Hell I thought I was pretty clear, no hat, t-shirt
I'll be slammin tomorrow too.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 24, 2011)

I'll be on the porch shootin' at hippies.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 24, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I'll be on the porch shootin' at hippies.


 
Got room for me?


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 24, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> or less overflowing?
> 
> I found some Uncle Carlo RESERVE. Cracked me up so bad I bought it, for a dollar more than the other jugs. Laughed all the way to the cash register. Its not jug wine, its RESERVE jug wine.
> 
> ...


 
Get some money shots on here before it gets muggy out, and everything is blurry.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 24, 2011)

Sure enough, bring Stingers and beer.


----------



## hammerlogging (Apr 24, 2011)

056 kid said:


> Get some money shots on here before it gets muggy out, and everything is blurry.


 
I'll try but no cutting partner now so they'll be pause and shoot style.

SlowP I think you need to go the other direction with your attire- Euro and "safety" to the T-- yes, 3 faller's whistles, goggles, glasses, bugs, and a face screen, cutting pants and chaps, kevlar boots, maybe get some of those speed chopping shin gaurds, end up like the kid on that Christmas movie, so safe you can't see, move, or work. And a 14" bar.


----------



## bitzer (Apr 24, 2011)

Randy, I won't forget it. I'll be meeting you there someday. Got too much bidness to take care of at present. 


Hammer! Can't wait to see some pics! 

The woods seems a long ways off for me at this point unless I pick something up soon. Lowering firewood chunks and dragging branches to the chipper pays well. It just don't feel well. Still making chips but its damn near an office job compared to beatin the brush. You just can't cuss, spit, and piss when you want to!


----------



## slowp (Apr 25, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> I'll try but no cutting partner now so they'll be pause and shoot style.
> 
> SlowP I think you need to go the other direction with your attire- Euro and "safety" to the T-- yes, 3 faller's whistles, goggles, glasses, bugs, and a face screen, cutting pants and chaps, kevlar boots, maybe get some of those speed chopping shin gaurds, end up like the kid on that Christmas movie, so safe you can't see, move, or work. And a 14" bar.



Hmmmm. So I should wear my bright orange Vikings--they are actually heavy kevlared, steel toed, orange so you can see your feet before cutting your toes off, boots? Should I also take my "limbing" saw--the 032 with a half wrap handle and 20 inch bar? That's as short as I have. I could probably borrow a Euro style "helmet". My friend, the grandma has one. 

My chaps are green. Maybe I should put some reflective tape on them?


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 25, 2011)

2dogs said:


> You are a disgusting person! Calling out another member? You are lucky that no self respecting man will take you up on your request.
> I've called for you to be banned and am guessing others will follow suit. You contribute nothing here. You are a waste of bandwidth. Show some honor yourself and just leave quietly.


I think hes talkin to the mirror.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd like to think he's not talking to anybody here for about three months.


----------



## paccity (Apr 25, 2011)

hell, they will lett anyone stay on here.:msp_confused:


----------



## madhatte (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, discovered to my dismay that it takes two moderator infractions to ban for minor offenses, and I can't hit him twice. Ah, well.


----------



## paccity (Apr 25, 2011)

ya, maybe he's smart enough to hang him self.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 25, 2011)

Cedarkerf said:


> I think hes talkin to the mirror.


 
What?


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 26, 2011)

2dogs said:


> What?


Log hackers talkin to the mirror. theres a bitter angry person wishing people would think hes all knowing


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 26, 2011)

The guy can't handle his spiders.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Apr 26, 2011)

What logbutcher said is by far not the worse that been said in the Forestry and Logging forum so why should he get a ban for it !?!?!?

Please explain ??


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 26, 2011)

Kris... he has never contributed anything in any thread here in the logging forum. He is just trolling for a response from the PNW guys...

Meh... he's got a back seat now. He'll probably be back under another user name. Guys like him can't stay away. They like to stir the pot and cause drama.

Gary


----------



## Gologit (Apr 26, 2011)

GASoline71 said:


> Kris... he has never contributed anything in any thread here in the logging forum. He is just trolling for a response from the PNW guys...
> 
> Meh... he's got a back seat now. He'll probably be back under another user name. Guys like him can't stay away. They like to stir the pot and cause drama.
> 
> Gary


 
Yup...but we'll enjoy the peace and quiet while he's gone.


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hiya Bob... I see you can't sleep either eh?

Gary


----------



## Gologit (Apr 26, 2011)

I just got up...having my second cup of coffee and headed for the woods. Gonna sneak up on the trees in the dark...two hour drive to work. 

LOL...retirement is looking better all the time. :msp_wink: See ya.


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 26, 2011)

Be safe my friend... today was my day off... so I need to finally hit the hay. 

Gary


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Apr 26, 2011)

Just had to ask since it's a bit rougher in here than in the other forums on AS 
Well apart the threads that has anything to do with sawbuilders *hahaha


----------



## paccity (Apr 26, 2011)

kinda like the diff between hangin out at the saw shop and the logger bar.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 26, 2011)

don't you kids have something to do?


----------



## paccity (Apr 26, 2011)

HA! yup, but i'm not. sore and tired. maybe later after the med's kick in.


----------



## slowp (Apr 26, 2011)

paccity said:


> HA! yup, but i'm not. sore and tired. maybe later after the med's kick in.



Retirement is rough. I just popped some ibuprofen. I'm trying to get the woodshed full. Then I can play. 

I will wait till after the GOL to start the thinning project.


----------



## bitzer (Apr 26, 2011)

Geez, now what happened? I always seem to miss the fun. 

Good riddance to bad rubbish. Just a thorn that shoulda been plucked round bout last December. 

You darn PN dubyers are always gettin into trouble with your long bar ways!


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 27, 2011)

paccity said:


> HA! yup, but i'm not. sore and tired. maybe later after the med's kick in.


 
Weiner.


----------



## paccity (Apr 27, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Weiner.


 
HA! yup! how's your med's doin.:msp_tongue:


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 28, 2011)

paccity said:


> HA! yup! how's your med's doin.:msp_tongue:


 
Doing ok, I got to dump one of them, only the one green pill, probably won't get shed of that one for awhile yet. The vitamin D3s helped a lot, I'm kinda amazed, vits never seemed to make any difference before.


----------



## floyd (Apr 28, 2011)

Sounds like the hat thing is settled...no hat.


----------



## slowp (Apr 28, 2011)

floyd said:


> Sounds like the hat thing is settled...no hat.


 
Yes. Sounds like one needs to wrap the t-shirt around one's head if one wants a hat. Oh well.


----------

